# Gonna Miss you, Snow, Banks and Flurry :'(



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Because my parents are annoying to the point of micromanaging my life (Something I can't avoid because of health issues) **AND** despite me living on my own for 22 years, they've managed to pressure me into giving up my Zebra Finches because I have 'too many birds'. Sure, I have (had) 11 birds, but most of them are (were) small. Mind you, my parents think all I should have is 2 cockatiels and my service dog - screw anything else. Now you know why I won't tell them about my rats!


----------

